# Need Advice Learning a Language People Don't Converse In



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

You'd be hard pressed to find people who speak Latin conversationally. Rosetta Stone is helpful but lacking. It doesn't cover Classical Latin but Vulgar Latin. It doesn't really do much to describe declensions and word agreement. I have a book "A Primer on Ecclesiastical Latin" but the material doesn't quite match up - in reference to the vocabulary. Does anybody have any experience learning Latin, Ancient Greek, or any other "dead" language? I could really use some advice.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I took 2 years in Latin. It's pretty useful. You can probably find a good textbook by googling Latin textbook PDF. Latin grammar can be challenge, as nouns and verbs come with a lot of different forms, but it's also very logical; rules tend to come with few exceptions. Also, since Latin is no longer spoken, language exercises are in the form of translation. You at least don't really have to deal with learning pronunciation


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

I think these days you just learn it the way you learn any other language. There are even internet communities that chat in Latin. You can read Harry Potter in Latin. There are heaps of textbooks you can use! It's a real golden age of language learning.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

i realize this is not helpful... but WHY!? 

why put so much effort into learning how to use a useless tool? there is zero practical application potential.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I did a quick google search which came up with this page that's full of free resources (there were a lot of other results, this is just one of those). Sites like Youtube are good for pronunciation too. Mostly it's about getting yourself immersed in both the language and the culture (if you can understand how the culture formed the language, it becomes a lot more contextualised and relevant).


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I dunno about Latin, but you could learn modern Greek and then pick up Ancient too.
I find Rosetta Stone and other similar language learning programs useless to be honest.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

nablur said:


> i realize this is not helpful... but WHY!?
> 
> why put so much effort into learning how to use a useless tool? there is zero practical application potential.


Latin is used in all of the science.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

maybe said:


> latin is used in all of the science.


lol


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My brother took Latin at his university - they used Wheelock's series. Looks like a lot is available online.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The Catholic Church has masses in Latin in some places. That might be your best bet.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

nablur said:


> i realize this is not helpful... but WHY!?
> 
> why put so much effort into learning how to use a useless tool? there is zero practical application potential.


science, law, religion, understanding Western language better....I'd say learning Latin is pretty useful.
Now I know why the plural of radius is radii, and criterion criteria XD


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Many words in French and Italian are rooted in Latin. There are songs by some metal bands (In Extremo comes to mind) that are in Latin, so lining up translations and equating them to modern French in the example of Pavane helps a little. Also, some monuments have inscriptions written in Latin, so you can use contextual clues to piece together translations to start off with.

Some metal examples:


* *


















Also, to the comment about the "useless tool" bit, for those who need a small hint, treat it as a shitpost (which it really is) or a troll.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

how would you get started in learning?
our school didnt offer latin, and ive always been kinda interested, but it seems... daunting to say the least


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

dulcinea said:


> science, law, religion, understanding Western language better....I'd say learning Latin is pretty useful.
> Now I know why the plural of radius is radii, and criterion criteria XD


the most pragmatic use for learning latin is to watch Tombstone and understand doc holidays lines. 

but congrats on the rest... i suppose all that effort was worth learning 'radii' and 'criteria' ... good job.


----------

